# Salt River Maps



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Has any one found Salt maps from another source? I made a batch a few years ago and received mixed reviews. The lamination was sub par and delaminated. I would consider giving it another try if there is enough interest. I would scale down the size to legal size waterproof paper. It's been awhile since Ive been down there and would appreciate any updated camp or rapid info. Keeping in mind that I would be doing small volume runs i.e. not ordering a shipping container from china, what would people be willing to pay?


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Considering Tonto National Forest makes an online PDF river map and a fold out traditional one... and National Geographic makes waterproof paper/tear resistant paper to print your own and a Salt River Canyon Map with mile markers and labeled rapids (also water/tear proof), I don't have a need for another salt map.

Nikwax also makes MapProof to waterproof regular paper/maps. We've had a map in a bottle of water in our store since 09 I think and it's still in great shape when we pull it out.

If it's under $5 and has an significant advantage over the other three, I might reconsider.

I just put in for permits tonight and can see having extra spots available out of the 15 person limit. I'll post if I get drawn...

-Mr French


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

That's what I'm looking for. Thanks for the honest feedback and keep in coming.


----------



## lchastai (Oct 4, 2010)

I was looking for the pdf but can't find it. Do you have the link? Thanks - Lynne


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Booyah! here you go Lynn!

http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fsbdev3_018592.pdf


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

RiverMaps Map Books Is coming out with one, hopefully this spring. Donny's is great & all (the NFS one) but I must confess that I'm pretty darn stoked about the big shiny spiral bound one!


----------

